

Airbnb to hand over host records to government - mef
http://publicpolicy.airbnb.com/agreement-new-york/

======
calbear81
How does home sharing make neighborhoods better places? If anything, it makes
for bad neighbors. There should be additional care when hosting if you live in
a multi-unit environment vs. a standalone unit.

~~~
argumentum
There are ways it might hurt a neighborhood, but if you fail to see _any_
benefits I'd propose you lack imagination.

1\. It's fun and exciting to meet interesting new people from all over the
world. We're not all curmudgeons.

2\. It might bring new business for neighborhood merchants.

3\. Some neighbors might be able to _stay in the neighborhood_ because sharing
their home helps them pay rent or mortgage.

